# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Catching their Food?

## firefly

Hi there

I've had 3 FBTs for 2 weeks now & feel a bit frustrated  :Mad: .

I seem to have the same sort of problem as some of the other members, namely the toads seeing / catching their food  :Frown: . It either ends up drowned, buried or sitting at the top of the tank.

My set-up is a large rectangular bowl with water & live plants in, surrounded by Eco-Earth topped with moss & a hide. The frogs stay in the water nearly all the time.

I tried the tweezer method but they either ignore me completely or dart away & hide under the rocks in the bowl.

Please - Do you have any advice / tips please on what I could do ????

----------


## hyla

I know frogs need to feel very secure before accepting food from tweezers/forceps. I would say they will catch their food if they are hungry enough and provided there isnt an underlying problem like an illness. Keep track of how many insects you are feeding them each time. That way you will know if any have been consumed or not for sure. I use the fifteen min rule that is usually referred to on here. That eliminates leaving the food in the enclosure as crickets and such are dirty, nasty little germ spreaders. You could also try putting your frogs in a separate smaller container to feed them. Good luck!

----------


## firefly

Thnkyou Hyla. Yes I don't really like crickets much, one of my little toads has toes missing from his hind foot and the petshop keeper suggested it could well be that crickets have eaten them (turns my stomach). The crickets I have are very small (2-3 instar?) but they give me the heeby jeebys. I think I'll stick to hoppers, much nicer.

Wouldn't placing them in a seperate container freak them out? It would be easier to do this if it would work.

----------


## hyla

Your welcome. As for the freaking out part I guess it would depend on the frog itself. I tried that with mine a few times but she just ignored the food and tried climbing out. I know others on here do it that way and it works for them. It wouldnt hurt to try!

----------


## John Clare

Just thinking about this, are you sure the crickets are small enough for the toads?  Is it warm enough to simulate their appetites?  (these toads like it warmish)

----------


## Crystal6

> Hi there
> 
> I've had 3 FBTs for 2 weeks now & feel a bit frustrated .
> 
> I seem to have the same sort of problem as some of the other members, namely the toads seeing / catching their food . It either ends up drowned, buried or sitting at the top of the tank.


In my old tank I used to drops crickets into it just to watch what they would do. It was a half and half so I figured they would immediately drown but, much to my amazement, they didn't. Instead they would walk onto across the dirt towards the water half and, when their antenna touched the water they would back away. I think that unless there is a major elevation difference or the crickets are extremely terrified they won't drown.

But I have heard of people who's crickets can drown very very easily but who can remedy the situation via "cricket ladder" so they can climb out of the water should they be stupid enough to get in there in the first place. 

(I think it was Kurt who mentioned a cricket ladder.)

As for them seeing the food, do you have a lot of hiding places for crickets in your enclosure? (Such as egg crates?) My enclosure just had grass and the frog found them just fine. (not recommended as your frog can swallow the grass)

----------


## JeffX

I always have a few that drown.  I seem to have more of an issue with that with my tomatoes though.

I've never had any issues with feeding my FBTs.  They are greedy little toads in my experience.  You could try using some waxworms to help get them to eat.  I wouldn't use them for more than a snack.  Also I'd check the temperature and the humidity as well.

----------


## firefly

Thanks for that peeps. Could I just ask - I'm a bit worried and confused about the heat thing as on other forums they say that room temp are enough for these frogs, as they like it on the cool side rather than warm ?? I need to know exactly what they need for real (I don't want them to suffer) - so please advise. Many thx

----------


## JeffX

> Thanks for that peeps. Could I just ask - I'm a bit worried and confused about the heat thing as on other forums they say that room temp are enough for these frogs, as they like it on the cool side rather than warm ?? I need to know exactly what they need for real (I don't want them to suffer) - so please advise. Many thx


I keep mine at room temperature, but room temperature for me is 75 degrees Fahrenheit.  I have known of people keeping them in the lower 80s though.

----------


## Kurt

_Bombina orientalis_ is a temperate zone animal so keep it accordingly. Mid 70's is fine.

----------


## firefly

Ooo I'm lucky if my house gets up to 60-65f in the day and 59f in the night brrr.

Its cold in the UK even with central heating on.

Should I put a heatmat on the back then - even tho they sit in a cold bath all day??

----------


## JeffX

> Ooo I'm lucky if my house gets up to 60-65f in the day and 59f in the night brrr.
> 
> Its cold in the UK even with central heating on.
> 
> Should I put a heatmat on the back then - even tho they sit in a cold bath all day??


Yeah, I'd get an undertank heater for them.

----------


## firefly

> Yeah, I'd get an undertank heater for them.


Thanks JeffX - but would the heat radiate through the water bowl that they sit in?? 

Its an Exo-Terra one thats really quite thickish at the bottom, or should I put it on the substrate side of the tank - but then that's a layer about 2 inch thick of small stones topped with Eco-earth & moss.

----------


## Crystal6

> Yeah, I'd get an undertank heater for them.


Not to hijack the topic but, do you have a website from which I can order such a heater?

----------


## JeffX

> Thanks JeffX - but would the heat radiate through the water bowl that they sit in?? 
> 
> Its an Exo-Terra one thats really quite thickish at the bottom, or should I put it on the substrate side of the tank - but then that's a layer about 2 inch thick of small stones topped with Eco-earth & moss.


If you put it under the tank where the water dish it will help with the humidity, but I like to keep it on the opposite end of the water dish.  I have heard of some people putting their undertank heaters on the sides of tanks.  They mainly do that for burrowing animals.  For FBTs I'd just keep it under the tank.

----------


## JeffX

> Not to hijack the topic but, do you have a website from which I can order such a heater?


Personally no.  But you can order them from Petco or Petsmart's website.  I'm pretty sure lllreptile also sells from them.  I just buy my mine at pet stores.

----------


## firefly

Sorry to keep on - but how can the heat radiate up through the substrate thats around 4 inch thick??

----------


## Kurt

It can't. Mount the heating pad on the side of the tank. And keep it away from water. Water hitting the side of the tank where the heater is mounted can cause a thermal crack, possibly shattering the glass.

----------


## firefly

Arr thanks Kurt - that makes more sense. I've stuck it further along from the water bowl, on the side of the tank. Many thanks.

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------


## JeffX

Undertank heaters work just fine under the tank.  I've used them for years with no problems and have always provided a good source of heat.

----------


## Kurt

Has that been with a wet/moist substrate?

----------


## JeffX

> Has that been with a wet/moist substrate?


It has been with moist soil.

----------


## Kurt

hmmm.

----------


## firefly

My guys seem fine with the mat stuck on the side, and the hoppers hang around that area too with it being a bit warmer. The frogs still sit in the bowl most of the time tho. One was making that funny little 'oot oot' noise tonight.

----------

